

Irish Government sued for not having blocking laws on the books - thenextcorner
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/01/12/0141219/music-industry-sues-irish-government-for-piracy

======
gcb
This will be fun to follow since now the Irish gov will have plenty of data on
how this does nothing to prevent the problem

